# Lump beside eye getting bigger



## Keeva (May 19, 2020)

Hi anyone know what this is? It's a large lump over her eye, and has gotten bigger over the past week or so. She is a wild chicken but was abandoned as a chick so always pops into us we think for company as the rest of the chickens have shunned her.
Will bring her to the vet if it's treatable.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Not a great pic because it's so far away. But it could very well be a sinus that got a foreign body in it. A vet really is the best for treatment if you can go that route. 

Some birds really like humans. Maybe she's adopted you to be her humans.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

Yeah, sorry, i can see something is going on but we would need a better picture, more on her eye level and closer if possible.


----------



## Keeva (May 19, 2020)

Thanks for your replies, not sure if these help:


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

They do and convinces me even more that if a vet will intercede that will be her best bet to have that sinus go back to normal. More than likely there is a solid mass of pus in that sinus and the only way to remove it will be surgery.


----------



## Keeva (May 19, 2020)

Ok I’ll do that. Thanks for your help!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

We're here to help if we can. Please let us know what the final outcome is.

And we're here to swap wild tales when we aren't talking about the birds.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

I still can't see anything any better than before, it looks like the eye is bulging to me.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It's the sinus right below the eyeball. I had one like that. She had belonged to someone else when she came to live with me. No telling how long her sinus had been like that. The vet said it was a solid mass when she removed it.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

wow, awful


----------

